# Worker killed on the job



## Recruit4Meisner (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www1.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/MI38241/

This is the second fatality at the Trump jobsite on Ft Lauderdale beach  , a job which is really just beginning. Apparently, this guy was a day laborer working as a flagger for the cement trucks when he was accidentally run over by one.He spent a couple days in critical condition before giving in to his injuries and passing away. My company's full time safety team was on site before OSHA, making safety assesments. Our response, although only having 12 men on site doing slab work, was to place a full time safety officer onsite for the remainder of the project. When we say that "Safety is job #1", we mean it and live by it. 

Work safe out there guys!!


----------

